# Blood Angels Next Spring?



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

after going to my FLGS i was told that the BA were going to receive a codex next April.

thoughts?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, I hope so.. there are some rumours floating around ( a lot in fact ), but
imho, nothing really solid. Just an editor of WD suddenly starting BA-army and stuff like that. But you never know these days :dunno:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd be cautious, they only tend to finalise the release schedule for the next three months, so I'd wait till February to be sure.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Blood Angels have been rumored to be after Tyranids for... well, a while. It's obviously not a sure thing, but when you hear a consistent rumor, sometimes it can pan out (especially when it comes to Space Marines). Not always, of course. We are still waiting for the Dark Eldar and plastic Thunderhawk.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the guy at store said that the BA were 'due' out in april since GW usually releases a new codex round then


----------



## viciousjokekiller (Dec 29, 2009)

At the store, one of the guys told me that the Blood Angels and the Dark Angels were going to be put into the same book (as separate armies though of course) so they're brought up to date with the standard marines. (3+ invuls on storm shields and the such). They also said that it's due to be released after the new Tyranids codex.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Oooh a dual codex, that'll be interesting...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

viciousjokekiller said:


> At the store, one of the guys told me that the Blood Angels and the Dark Angels were going to be put into the same book (as separate armies though of course) so they're brought up to date with the standard marines. (3+ invuls on storm shields and the such). They also said that it's due to be released after the new Tyranids codex.


This was refuted by the late Brimstone (bless his soul). There isn't going to be any Angels of Death Codex.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't think that it will be likely that the Blood Angels will have a new codex since one was released recently via white dwarf. What seems more likely is that they will recieve an update-maybe even trough white dwarf again. April may already be being used for the upcoming beasts of chaos release.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

i'll leave it like this, if you know anyone willing to bet against BA being next I'd take them up on their offer toot sweet :biggrin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> i'll leave it like this, if you know anyone willing to bet against BA being next I'd take them up on their offer toot sweet :biggrin:


Ill side with Bindi Baji here:grin:


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I was speaking to a member of staff in the workshop the other day and he was adament of Something new for Orks and Space marines in april. For orks he belives it will be Plastic Nobs in Mega-armour and for Marines (dont shot the messenger) the long awaited plastic thunderhawk. Again people this is just rumours and hersay.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

That will be the models said to be coming with Battle Missions. Doubt the Thunderhawk though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It still makes no sense why the blood angels will need a completely new codex when what they need most is a simple upgrade.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> It still makes no sense why the blood angels will need a completely new codex when what they need most is a simple upgrade.


Please define " a simple upgrade ".


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> It still makes no sense why the blood angels will need a completely new codex when what they need most is a simple upgrade.


Because it wont take GW much work to get the update done, and then start printing a book that they can sell for money rather than giving it away as a download on the website?

Not to be cynical about it, but I do find it strange that BA is the only army with a tournament legal army list you can download for free. If they need to do do an update to bring the codex in line with the recent marine ones anyway, why not change back to a printed book?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

What I meant by a simple upgrade is to bring all the rules for marine equipment from the current codex and apply it to the blood angels. Since the curent codex is fine and is a good portrayal of the blood angels.

It also makes no sense to release blood angels since the space wolves were only recently released there would be no reason for the blood angels to outsell the wolves since they are space marines just like the wolves even if painted a little differently on the outside. GW could probably spend more time bringing codexes such as the necrons, dark eldar, demon and witch hunters as well as the long awaited alien hunters codexes.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> What I meant by a simple upgrade is to bring all the rules for marine equipment from the current codex and apply it to the blood angels. Since the curent codex is fine and is a good portrayal of the blood angels.
> 
> It also makes no sense to release blood angels since the space wolves were only recently released there would be no reason for the blood angels to outsell the wolves since they are space marines just like the wolves even if painted a little differently on the outside. GW could probably spend more time bringing codexes such as the necrons, dark eldar, demon and witch hunters as well as the long awaited alien hunters codexes.


Ah so BA's don't need a new codex because they're just marines eh? By that rationale dark eldar don't need a codex because they are just eldar and there is already an eldar codex. People the reason that the different marine armies have different codexes is because they are just as different from each other as they are different to guard or one of the xenos armies.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

tu_shan82 said:


> Ah so BA's don't need a new codex because they're just marines eh? By that rationale dark eldar don't need a codex because they are just eldar and there is already an eldar codex. People the reason that the different marine armies have different codexes is because they are just as different from each other as they are different to guard or one of the xenos armies.


Repped. Thank you for saying what I've been thinking.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> Ah so BA's don't need a new codex because they're just marines eh? By that rationale dark eldar don't need a codex because they are just eldar and there is already an eldar codex. People the reason that the different marine armies have different codexes is because they are just as different from each other as they are different to guard or one of the xenos armies.





Katie Drake said:


> Repped. Thank you for saying what I've been thinking.


Screw that. BA can have there Book with a updated DA one as well. They shouldve went with the Angels of Death thing. Dark Eldar and Necs are in Desperate need of updates, and unlike BAs that could for intents and purpose use the SM Rules or there PDF, DE and Necs are completly off shoots. You cannot compare Eldar to DE, to do so would be saying my Slannesh Warband could use Vannila SM Dex. Does not work at all. BAs have alot of COMMON SM crap that everyone else uses. Give them Special rules like Furious Charge, Death Company, SCs, Baal Pred, and Furiso Dread and there good. You dont really need a whole Codex for that. As far as Im concern if the GW staff think EC, WE, DG, and TS Legions can use Vannilla C:CSM rules then BAs can use C;SM for the time being. But the Speece Mahreens and thus get there own book. Warhammer 40k, Bah lets call it SM 40k. Inquisition need serious update as well.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah... yet it's not gonna work like that. 

Blood Angels deserve and are _going_ to get their own Codex. :victory:

How 'bout, just once, we don't whine in a rumors thread?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Dark Eldar and Necs are in Desperate need of updates


Which *both* are getting, 
BA may not need a codex so badly but the fact is that having these easier codexes with less work to do helps pay for those armies that need more work.



Katie Drake said:


> How 'bout, just once, we don't whine in a rumors thread?


ah, an optimist


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Yeah... yet it's not gonna work like that.
> 
> Blood Angels deserve and are _going_ to get their own Codex. :victory:
> 
> How 'bout, just once, we don't whine in a rumors thread?



You just want it so bad cause your BA player, miss Flesh Tearer army :grin:.


I'll stop whining about it when people stop saying DE and Necs are afterthoughts to any more SM Dexes. 

I'll also stop whining when we get some good rumores of unit abilities and unit choices. If I cant get a Legions Dex for my WEs then maybe BA will suit my (and Khorns) needs . So there.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> You just want it so bad cause your BA player, miss Flesh Tearer army :grin:.


I'll admit I'm happy about Blood Angels coming out since it directly effects one of my armies, but even if I played another army entirely I wouldn't begrudge the Blood Angels for getting an update. I don't whine when the newest Codex coming out isn't Dark Eldar, Necrons or Inquisition. Never have. Check out my post history if you need proof. Why? Because no amount of complaining, bitching and moaning is going to make GW hurry up and I have enough respect for the other users of this site to not waste their time with pointless drivel.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Well sorry if I was adding on to what other people were saying. I just thought it was a load of BS when this guy said....


Stephen_Newman said:


> What I meant by a simple upgrade is to bring all the rules for marine equipment from the current codex and apply it to the blood angels. Since the curent codex is fine and is a good portrayal of the blood angels.
> 
> It also makes no sense to release blood angels since the space wolves were only recently released there would be no reason for the blood angels to outsell the wolves since they are space marines just like the wolves even if painted a little differently on the outside. GW could probably spend more time bringing codexes such as the necrons, dark eldar, demon and witch hunters as well as the long awaited alien hunters codexes.


Then this guy said.....


tu_shan82 said:


> Ah so BA's don't need a new codex because they're just marines eh? By that rationale dark eldar don't need a codex because they are just eldar and there is already an eldar codex. People the reason that the different marine armies have different codexes is because they are just as different from each other as they are different to guard or one of the xenos armies.


Then I disagreed (not whinning but Im so sorry if it came that way) and said BAs could easly wait. Then through my " :ireful2:whinning post :angry:" I explain that DE are really different from Eldar in Playstyle and rules in almost every way, where BAs are any other SM army with a few unique models and a handful of Special Rules that apply to the Death Company. They are no more special than SM army led by Vulkan Hestan to make a fluffy Salamanders, or Kantor for Crimson Fist Army. Its a few SCs that make Blood Angels work.

Again though I came off whinning when I was saying how it is so im sorry :cray:. 

Now Im going into the corner to punish myself.:suicide:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There is no need to punish yourself but you are right in saying that eldar play completely differently from dark eldar. there are no 2 units the same in either army whilst blood angels are just sooo similar to vanilla marines that apart from the death company and alternate vehicles (furiso dreadnought and baal predator). 

I am however up for an angels of death army and for my personal view I do not want the next codex release to be the long suffering necrons or dark eldar but the not so suffering (although awaited for a long time) alien hunters part of the inquisition forces. Although apart from the deathwatch being the chapter militant how they would vary from daemon and with hunters.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Look at it this way. First and foremost GW is a business out to make money. With the recent release and success of Space Hulk, GW is looking to capitalize on it's popularity. What did Space Hulk have? Blood Angels and Tyranids. 

Now, it stands to reason that they want to update these two armies sooner rather than later because they will make more money if they can tie them together. And it's not like these two armies aren't deserving.

Tyranids needed an update because several of their biomorphs and upgrades were effectively eliminated when 5e came out. As well as needing some unit upgrades, and some additional units to spice things up a little.

The Blood Angels codex needs to be brought up to date with the current C:SM. Yes a "simple update" would help. But when they have to rewrite most of the codex (allowing for 10-man terminator squads, drop pods that have a transport capacity of 12, not 10, LR Redeemers, thunderfire cannons, the additional turret options for a razorback: just to name a few), they've effectively written a new codex, which in GW style they can now charge for. This is another reason why we'll never see another Angels of Death Codex. Two codexes generate more money. 

I for one am excited about a new BA codex. I'm just as excited for the new Tyranids.

And yes my main army is Blood Angels (approx. 19,000 pts), but I have 4-5k points of 5 other armies. So I wholeheartedly agree when someone says Necrons or DE need an update. But, if you think about it, with the relatively minor adjustments (read: simple update), and the sudden influx of cash from the new BA codex and models and sprues that GW will release with it, GW will be able to give the armies that need the most attention the money and time needed to bring them up to date. 

Hope everyone is having a great New Years.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> People the reason that the different marine armies have different codexes is because they are just as different from each other as they are different to guard or one of the xenos armies.


Thats not the reason at all. The reason is because Space Marines are by far the most popular Army in 40k, thus GW makes more money by re-releasing and updating the Space Marine Codices & models, instead of taking unnecessary risks by updating the Dark Eldar for example. its natural business sense.

Other armies may be more deserving of an update/new models, but we have to remember that GW is a business whose purpose it to make money.



Crimson Shadow said:


> Hope everyone is having a great New Years.


Great so far thanks :good:



Stephen_Newman said:


> I am however up for an angels of death


Im not aware how the previous Angels of Death Codex worked, was there 2 seperate Army Lists or just One?

Because a consistently combined Dark Angels/Blood Angels army doesn't work at all Fluffwise.

But again as someone has said if GW release 2 Codicies they get more money. Simple!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

A Blood Angels Codex makes sense business-wise, not only for the Space Hulk reason but also for the fact that even less would need to be done model wise than they did with Space Wolves, maybe they'll add more to the Razorback/Predator sprue with the release of a Blood Angels Codex (adding the other turret options being what I'm getting at- hell that might even be the 'Space Marine models' released with the Battle Missions book).


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Im not aware how the previous Angels of Death Codex worked, was there 2 seperate Army Lists or just One?
> 
> Because a consistently combined Dark Angels/Blood Angels army doesn't work at all Fluffwise.
> 
> But again as someone has said if GW release 2 Codicies they get more money. Simple!


As far as I remember, it was 2 entirely seperate army lists, lists of special characters etc. The fluff pages were split between the two (although the codexes did used to have more pages devoted to fluff than the current ones do). It was a long time ago, though - i may be misremembering.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

It was two separate codices in one book. But in 2e, when it was released, you had Support not "Heavy Support." And models from different armies could be taken in the Support section. So you would see BA armies using Ravenwing bike squadrons etc. up to 50% of your points could actually be Support, so I had a couple of friends that fielded leman russ battle tanks in their Ultramarines army, along with a vindicare assassin and some Wolf Guard Terminators. That was some interesting gaming.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That was all in the past where you could take tons of allies. However that was before my time. 

I would like the idea of a return of the angels of death codex. 

I may be in the minority but I still doubt the return of the BA codex but I would not put it past GW to ignore those armies in need such as the dark eldar, necrons, daemon, witch and alien hunters.




Ah well.......


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Money, thats why, DE deserve a Update, Necs too, Inquisitor definatly, but Marines sell. Like I said before BAs dont need a update. GW does need the mass money profit. If its feesable with a Khorn Army, I just might but the dex. Well see....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If GW want to make money then why not release the alien hunters since those who have been in the gaming community since the eye of terror campaign have been awaiting them since THREE inquisition codexes were promised to us. My maths may be dodgy but I believe that only TWO codexes have so far been released.


By the way I do not obsess over alien hunters I am simply intrigued what they would put in it since they would be effective over a wide variety of armies like both eldar, necrons, tau, tyranids and orks.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Alienhunters would be a very bland Codex. The only thing they have over the other two is Deathwatch Marines, which add no where near the variety of the Grey Knights or Sisters of Battle.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> If GW want to make money then why not release the alien hunters


Because that would be unlikely to make them as much money as re-doing the already popular Space Marine Armies, Like Blood Angels! Its really not that hard to understand


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Can we stay on topic please? Lets not turn this into another "this army needs a codex more thread!"


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, let's get some proper rumours in here then - Bolter and Chainsword have some going on... 

Linky



> The Blood Angels codex-2010 thread has gotten very large. To aid ease of access to rumors, a summary of current rumors will be placed in here. Discussion of rumors is still to take place in the 2010 thread, and if you encounter a new rumor add it there and Morticon or I will make sure it ends up here.
> 
> Addtionally, if on the very off chance, there are some frater wanting to share information, but wish to do so privately or annonymously then mail either JamesI or Morticon with the information and we will post what you request under annonimity.
> 
> ...


New conversion kits/extra bits = good
Plastic Baal = good
2x special weapons in assault squads = ooooh yes please 

I'd love to see a new Lemartes model, though - the old one is really looking a bit dated and fugly just now.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I cannot describe how happy I would be if I could take two flamers in my Assault Squads right now. Please oh please let this be true... the Ork/Tyranid cooking goodness alone would be worth it.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> If GW want to make money then why not release the alien hunters since those who have been in the gaming community since the eye of terror campaign have been awaiting them since THREE inquisition codexes were promised to us.


no, you are jumping to conclusions here,
the statement about a 3rd inquisition codex was 


> Yes, we would love to make an ordos xenos army, however until we can realistically get to the point where all armies are as up to date as possible it would be a mistake to release a new army


if all goes to plan all current armies will be updated with the current rules, we may possibly see a deathwatch style codex in the next edition but it's always been a case of "one day"

Anyway enough off topic comments from me


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> Plastic Baal = good


i'm hearing the new predator is quite nice


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ugh, I'm actually pissed that they're making a new Predator. I just bought my third Baal Predator a little over a year ago and figured I'd be good to go. But if they're making a new one with sponsons that don't snap...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> i'm hearing the new predator is quite nice


Including this in the standard Predator kit would give the Assaultcannons for Razorback-turrets for folks at Rhino sized level. Or are them (Razorbacks) also seeing a new set of sprues?



Katie Drake said:


> Ugh, I'm actually pissed that they're making a new Predator. I just bought my third Baal Predator a little over a year ago and figured I'd be good to go. But if they're making a new one with sponsons that don't snap...


You could always buy the new sponsons from a bits site:wink:

Then again, arent the Baal preds the one kind of Predator where you dont need to think about the sponson weapon type? Aka they will always have Heavy Bolters, so pin the plastics to be safe


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> _*Then again, arent the Baal preds the one kind of Predator where you dont need to think about the sponson weapon type?*_ Aka they will always have Heavy Bolters, so pin the plastics to be safe


Nope, the Baal can also take Heavy Flamer sponsons, though they cost the same as the Heavy Bolters.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

MaidenManiac said:


> Then again, arent the Baal preds the one kind of Predator where you dont need to think about the sponson weapon type? Aka they will always have Heavy Bolters, so pin the plastics to be safe


Heh, true enough. Heavy flamers aren't worthwhile on Baal Predators at their current cost. I never thought of actually pinning the sponsons on, though... I'll have to look into that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Or you can magnetise them like tau weapons with 1mm earth magnets like I do with anything that is interchangable or allows for easy transportation of models


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Or you can magnetise them like tau weapons with 1mm earth magnets like I do with anything that is interchangable or allows for easy transportation of models


Funny, I'm actually doing that with my new predator (and only copy of the current model). Finding the sponsons themselves to be a bit harder to set up though once I'm done it will be able to double as a rhino too.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> Nope, the Baal can also take Heavy Flamer sponsons, though they cost the same as the Heavy Bolters.





Katie Drake said:


> Heh, true enough. Heavy flamers aren't worthwhile on Baal Predators at their current cost. I never thought of actually pinning the sponsons on, though... I'll have to look into that. Thanks for the idea.


Katie expressed my point exactly here. Just because there is an option it doesnt mean its worth considering it:wink:

Youre welcome Katie btw


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I have internet at home! college banned the site so I couldn't get on it but I'm back yay!

I have been checking this stuff out a lot though and everything in the list posted earlier from warseer seems correct except for special weapons in assault squads aI've heard are meant to be more expensive(they'd be too good othwerwise) and not new special characters but new models of existing ones. and making tycho not useless too....


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> I have internet at home! college banned the site so I couldn't get on it but I'm back yay!
> 
> I have been checking this stuff out a lot though and everything in the list posted earlier from warseer seems correct except for special weapons in assault squads aI've heard are meant to be more expensive(they'd be too good othwerwise) and not new special characters but new models of existing ones. and making tycho not useless too....


how would specials make RAS too good? it would put us about equal with sternguards and vanguards.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes but RAS aren't supposed to be as good as Sternguard or Vanguard, maybe VAS should be (obviously) but the regualr assault marines shouldn't be much better (if at all) than the SM/DA/BT versions.


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Ugh, I'm actually pissed that they're making a new Predator. I just bought my third Baal Predator a little over a year ago and figured I'd be good to go. But if they're making a new one with sponsons that don't snap...


Actually the Leman Russ sponsons fit quite well and since they are plug and play...

Of course that only matters if they give us a reason to use the HF. Otherwise who cares.:laugh:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

BrotherYorei said:


> how would specials make RAS too good? it would put us about equal with sternguards and vanguards.


they're grand in vanilla as they're only fast attack but 12" moving troop choices with flamers would be a tad over powered. rumours speculate that to offset the amount of them they'd up the price of them. Only a rumour though. might be exactly the same as the C:SM version for all I know....


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Heard an interesting tidbit yesterday. The new BA codex WILL be an Angels of Death codex. Sort of. The vast majority of the codex will be BA, but the last few pages will be an update to the Dark Angels army list. They'll forgo updating the DA fluff, but bring the army list back up to date. Also, release date is set for April with 3 new boxed sets similar to what was done with SW.

Source has been reliable in the past so I'm excited.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Heard an interesting tidbit yesterday. The new BA codex WILL be an Angels of Death codex. Sort of. The vast majority of the codex will be BA, but the last few pages will be an update to the Dark Angels army list. They'll forgo updating the DA fluff, but bring the army list back up to date. Also, release date is set for April with 3 new boxed sets similar to what was done with SW.
> 
> Source has been reliable in the past so I'm excited.


Awesome, those boxes better be Death Company, Assault Marine upgrade kit and Furioso Dread (since we know the Baal Predator will be included in the standard new predator kit) :so_happy:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Heard an interesting tidbit yesterday. The new BA codex WILL be an Angels of Death codex. Sort of. The vast majority of the codex will be BA, but the last few pages will be an update to the Dark Angels army list. They'll forgo updating the DA fluff, but bring the army list back up to date. Also, release date is set for April with 3 new boxed sets similar to what was done with SW.
> 
> Source has been reliable in the past so I'm excited.


I'm extremely skeptical about this (not that I'm doubting you or calling you a liar or anything... please don't take it that way) as GW said at I think Games Day Italy that they had no plans to revisit the Dark Angels in the near future. It'd also go against GW's "One Codex for One Army" thing they implemented at the start of fifth edition by declaring all the sub-army lists illegal in most of their sanctioned events.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Heard an interesting tidbit yesterday. The new BA codex WILL be an Angels of Death codex. Sort of. The vast majority of the codex will be BA, but the last few pages will be an update to the Dark Angels army list. They'll forgo updating the DA fluff, but bring the army list back up to date. Also, release date is set for April with 3 new boxed sets similar to what was done with SW.
> 
> Source has been reliable in the past so I'm excited.


I agree with Katie on this one.

IF they were to make a new Angels of Death codex, why do it half-assed? Why not make a complete DA part instead of a slight armylist update? It really doesnt fit in with the current "one fluff, one army, one codex" concept they have going on:nono:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Heard an interesting tidbit yesterday. The new BA codex WILL be an Angels of Death codex. Sort of.



as far as I am aware, there isn't even a picture of a dark angel in the codex


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Heard an interesting tidbit yesterday. The new BA codex WILL be an Angels of Death codex. Sort of. The vast majority of the codex will be BA, but the last few pages will be an update to the Dark Angels army list. They'll forgo updating the DA fluff, but bring the army list back up to date. Also, release date is set for April with 3 new boxed sets similar to what was done with SW.
> 
> Source has been reliable in the past so I'm excited.



I'm also gonna have to jump on the "this seems doubtful" bandwagon here. I would love it to be true though,either that or WD jobbie for the Dark Angels, similar to what the Blood Angels got a few years ago, just to bring the DA list up to date. Not that it matters though,I'm quite happy using the 'nilla codex for the time being.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry but the rumour of angels of death seems unlikely because then it would force existing dark angels player to buy 2 books to use their army. I believe that a white dwarf update will carry the changes in the space marine codex for the dark angels and black templers. Although these may be an online article instead.

This sounds good but what I want from the blood angels is a new honour guard kit with a company champion, a new death company kit with rules like the last codex (such as 1 for every tac squad chosen and such). I also want a blood angels upgrade sprue and in particular a new versions of space marine special character-not just blood angels (I mean a model for Belial and ragnar blackmane would be nice.

However I bet the most that will happen will be the upgrade sprues with the updated vehicles (predator and possible razorbacks and thunderhawk) will be done for the battle missions release in March.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sorry but the rumour of angels of death seems unlikely because then it would force existing dark angels player to buy 2 books to use their army. I believe that a white dwarf update will carry the changes in the space marine codex for the dark angels and black templers. Although these may be an online article instead.
> 
> This sounds good but what I want from the blood angels is a new honour guard kit with a company champion, a new death company kit with rules like the last codex (such as 1 for every tac squad chosen and such). I also want a blood angels upgrade sprue and in particular a new versions of space marine special character-not just blood angels (I mean a model for Belial and ragnar blackmane would be nice.
> 
> However I bet the most that will happen will be the upgrade sprues with the updated vehicles (predator and possible razorbacks and thunderhawk) will be done for the battle missions release in March.


why would they make a new model for razorback? the current one is perfectly fine.

also, my local game store owner was discussing the thunderhawk with another customer the other day and said that at GD, the dealers seminar meeting thing, they were told there will be no thunderhawk plastic model due to it being way too big. we will have to continue with the forge world ones.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

The razorback needs an update to the turret. If you read the C:SM it lists turret options that aren't available in the current kit. Plus if they release new models they know we'll buy them.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

GW newsletter said:


> Incoming! Blood Angels
> This April the Blood Angels will be re-launched with an all-new Codex and range of plastic and metal miniatures. One of the oldest and noblest of all Space Marine Chapters, the Blood Angels have stood fast against the enemies of the Imperium since the Great Crusade and it was their Primarch Sanguinius, who laid down his life to aid the Emperor against Horus in the final hours of the Warmaster’s rebellion. The new Codex explores the background and history of these superhuman warriors like never before, and contains new artwork depicting some of their greatest battles and most powerful champions.
> 
> The Blood Angels have always been a powerful close combat army and have been made even deadlier thanks to a range of specialist wargear, the ability to field Assault Squads as Troops choices, and more Dreadnoughts than any other Space Marine Chapter, including a Death Company Dreadnought and the fabled Furioso Dreadnought. The Sons of Sanguinius will be deep striking onto a tabletop near you this April – now’s the time to practice painting red.


Looks like we've got confirmation from GW that BA's are definitely coming out in April.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh hell yes.  I'm very excited to hear that my Flesh Tearers will be getting a full Codex to play with, dedicated entirely to the Blood Angels, without having to share with another army or work in conjunction with another Codex.

Sounds like we can expect to keep our Assault Squads as Troops since they're mentioning it in the Newsletter. I'm also interested to see the number of Dreadnought variants brought up... makes me wonder if the rumored upcoming Venerable Dreadnought kit won't be launched alongside Codex: Blood Angels and if it won't have options to assemble things like a Death Company Dreadnought, or Furioso. Lastly, I wonder if the "deep striking onto a tabletop near you..." is a hint that the Blood Angels will be an army that will have a lot of Deep Striking elements. I wouldn't be too surprised, what with the Chapter's preference of assault squads.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

This just saved the day. We get a Codex. We keep RAS as troop.:biggrin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

BrotherYorei said:


> why would they make a new model for razorback? the current one is perfectly fine.


no new razorback, certainly not in the near future,
the only real thing is the new predator (and there is a very obvious reason why there is a new predator coming)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Deep striking thingy might mean something like more reliable deep striking rules. they are born and reared with a jump pack basically(in a mannerof speaking) so being good at landing in one is kinda important. 

I hope it's more like the current one brought up to date with added character instead of a complete rehaul...


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess I may aswell jump on the Marine Band Wagon and play Blood Angels then I wont be disappointed by late releases for the non popular xeno's armies for the rest of my life.


----------

